# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Peugeot 106 Δεν δουλευει ο εγκεφαλος

## Xarry

Σε ενα Peugeot 106 1.4 8V αντιμετωπιζω το εξης προβλημα: ενω η μιζα γυρναει κανονικα το αμαξι δεν παιρνει μπρος. Παρατηρησα οτι δεν αναβει καν το λαμπακι του εγκεφαλου. Μια φορα που αναψε το αμαξι πηρε κανονικα. Εβγαλα τη μπαταρια μπας και αλλα δεν βοηθησε. Παω για εγκεφαλο;

----------


## jimnaf

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ρε Χάρη ……..  πας  σε  ένα συνεργείο εκεί θα βρουν τι φταίει.

----------


## Xarry

Επειδη πηγα και ακουσα οτι ασηναρτησια δεν μπορουσα να φανταστω θελω να ψαχτω λιγο. Παντως το διαγνωστικο οπως ειναι λογικο μιας και δεν αναψε το check δεν εβγαλε βλαβη.

----------


## jimnaf

Αν έκανες τσεκ  με το διαγνωστικό   και  είχε επικοινωνία  με το εγκέφαλο τότε είναι κάτι άλλο φίλε Χάρη …….για  κοίτα το immobilizer…………..κανα      π ό ν τ ι κ α …….

----------


## Xarry

Το immobilizer μου ειπαν αλλα το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο δεν εχει. Συνηθως το immobilizer μπλοκαρει τη λειτουργια του εγκεφαλου και κατα συνεπεια τροφοδοσια, αναφλεξη κλπ η δεν γυρναει καν τη μιζα;

----------


## jimnaf

Προχώρα  στα  ηλεκτρολογικά ……καλώδια , ασφάλειες , φισες ,ΒΕΝΖΙΝΑ , αντλία βενζίνης, σπινθήρα στα μπουζί , κλπ

----------


## Xarry

Στις φισες θα επικεντρωθω. Ολα τα αλλα ηταν η πρωτη σκεψη μου αλλα εφοσον αναψει το λαμπακι του εγκεφαλου το αμαξι παιρνει και δουλευει κανονικοτατα. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να επηρεαζει τη λειτουργια του εγκεφαλου ο διακοπτης;

----------


## ninolas

πες μου τι μοντέλο είναι το αμάξι...

----------


## jimnaf

> Στις φισες θα επικεντρωθω. Ολα τα αλλα ηταν η πρωτη σκεψη μου αλλα εφοσον αναψει το λαμπακι του εγκεφαλου το αμαξι παιρνει και δουλευει κανονικοτατα. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να επηρεαζει τη λειτουργια του εγκεφαλου ο διακοπτης;



Φυσικά ,  ο διακόπτης  αν έχει πρόβλημα  μπορείς να αντιμετωπίσεις πολλά κουφά

----------


## Xarry

1.4 8V το XT του1994
Τον διακοπτη πως μπορω να τον τσεκαρω;

----------


## ninolas

λοιπόν έχω κάποιες ιδέες αλλά είναι στα κουτουρού 
1) δες άμα δουλεύει η τρόμπα βενζίνης...(σε πολλά αυτοκίνητα χαλάνε λόγο κακής βενζίνης)
2) δες άμα φέρνει ρεύμα στα μπουζί
Υ.Γ.
τελευταία φορά που έβαλες βενζίνη ? μήπως δεν ήταν καλή και για αυτό το αμάξι δεν δουλεύει ?
ξεκίνα με αυτά και βλέπουμε...και ότι θες εδώ είμαι να σε βοηθήσω..

----------


## Xarry

Πως να δουλεψει η τρομπα και πως να εχουν ρευμα τα μπουζι χωρις εγκεφαλο; Τη τρομπα δεν την ακουω να δουλευει.
Ερωτηση: εχει μια τρομπα το αμαξι η και αντλια στο ρεζερβουαρ;

----------


## ninolas

> Ερωτηση: εχει μια τρομπα το αμαξι η και αντλια στο ρεζερβουαρ;



είτε αντλία είτε τρόμπα είναι το ίδιο...η αντλία πρέπει να είναι στο ρεζερβουάρ μαζί με το φλοτέρ
και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καλά το αυτοκίνητο όταν ανάβει το λαμπάκι του εγκεφάλου.. το αντίθετο μάλιστα τα λαμπάκια συνήθως τα έχουν όταν ανοίγουν για να δείχνουν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά...
τι να σου πω.. άμα θες ξεκίνα με αυτά που σου πρότεινα να δεις...
όσο για τον διακόπτη δεν νομίζω να χάλασε από την μια μέρα στην άλλη θα σου έκανε κανένα περίεργο πριν μείνει τελείως το αμάξι..

----------


## Xarry

Προσεξε με, οταν αναβει το λαμπακι του εγκαφαλου πριν γυρισω να βαλω μπρος το αμαξι παιρνει. Οταν δεν αναψει δεν παιρνει για αυτο προσανατολιζομαι προς εγκεφαλο. Ειναι λογικο να αναβει το λαμπακι με σβηστο το αμαξι και να σβησει λιγα δευτερολεπτα αφου παρει μπρος (εφοσον δεν υπαρχει καποιο σφαλμα φυσικα).

----------


## ninolas

> Προσεξε με, οταν αναβει το λαμπακι του εγκαφαλου πριν γυρισω να βαλω μπρος το αμαξι παιρνει. Οταν δεν αναψει δεν παιρνει για αυτο προσανατολιζομαι προς εγκεφαλο. Ειναι λογικο να αναβει το λαμπακι με σβηστο το αμαξι και να σβησει λιγα δευτερολεπτα αφου παρει μπρος (εφοσον δεν υπαρχει καποιο σφαλμα φυσικα).



αα πες το έτσι....εγώ κατάλαβα ότι μένει μόνιμα ανοικτό  
αλλά μπορώ να ομολογήσω ότι αυτό πρώτη φορά το ακούω να μην ανάβει το λαμπάκι καθόλου....
περίεργα τα πράγματα
Υ.Γ. μην νομίζεις ότι είμαι μηχανικός απλά πάω σε ΕΠΑΛ για μηχανικός αυτοκινήτων και ο πατέρας μου έχει μάντρα με μεταχειρισμένα αυτοκίνητα και λίγο πολύ έχω μια μικρή εμπειρία..

----------


## tasos987

Τη φισα του εγκεφαλου την ξεκουμπωσες να τσεκαρεις για διαβρωση στα πινς ?
Λιγο contact cleaner δεν εβλαψε ποτε ...
Ρευμα και σωμα φτανουν στον εγκεφαλο ? Ερωτω...

----------


## STALKER IX

bbbbbbbbbbb.jpg ......

----------


## ninolas

> bbbbbbbbbbb.jpg ......



τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ? :P

----------


## Xarry

> bbbbbbbbbbb.jpg ......



Τι δειχνεις εκει;





> Τη φισα του εγκεφαλου την ξεκουμπωσες να τσεκαρεις για διαβρωση στα πινς ?
> Λιγο contact cleaner δεν εβλαψε ποτε ...
> Ρευμα και σωμα φτανουν στον εγκεφαλο ? Ερωτω...



Θα το δοκιμασω αυριο. Ρευμα που θα πρεπει να μετρησω για να δω αν φτανει;

----------


## tasos987

Αν και τωρα δεν μπορω να ψαξω για ηλ. σχεδιο, συνηθως σωμα και ρευμα εχεις σε καποια μεγαλυτερα απο τα υπολοιπα πινς.
Σε καθε περιπτωση, με βγαλμενη την φισα απο τον εγκεφαλο, ανοιγοντας τον διακοπτη θα πρεπει να εχεις ρευμα και σωμα σε καποια πινς.

----------


## Xarry

> Σε καθε περιπτωση, με βγαλμενη την φισα απο τον εγκεφαλο, ανοιγοντας τον διακοπτη θα πρεπει να εχεις ρευμα και σωμα σε καποια πινς.



Καπως ετσι το αντιλαμβανομαι και γω. Ελπιζω μονο οι φισες μην ειναι καμενες και δε μπορω να τις βγαλω γιατι θα σπασουν.

----------


## tsoarbatzis

ελεγξες το ρελε της αντλιας βενζινης.ειναι συνηθισμενη βλαβη αυτη.και εγω 106 ειχα παλια

----------


## picdev

νομίζω οτι το πας ανάποδα, πρώτα πρέπει να δεις ,γιατί δεν παίρνει μπρος το αυτοκίνητο.
Μπορεί ο εγκέφαλος να μην δίνει εντολή στη τρόμπα βενζίνης, μπορεί να φταίει το ρελέ όπως λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω.
αυτά πρέπει να δεις.Αν τελικά έχει καεί κάποια έξοδος του εγκεφάλου, μπορεί να κάνεις καμιά πατέντα και να την ενεργοποιήσεις μόνιμα, το έχω ακούσει αυτό σε opel corsa, δεν έδινε εντολή ο εγκέφαλος στη τρόμπα βενζίνης και του έδωσε μόνιμα τάση, όταν γυρνας το κλειδί

----------


## Xarry

> ελεγξες το ρελε της αντλιας βενζινης.ειναι συνηθισμενη βλαβη αυτη.και εγω 106 ειχα παλια



Που βρισκεται αυτο το ρελεδακι;





> Αν τελικά έχει καεί κάποια έξοδος του εγκεφάλου, μπορεί να κάνεις καμιά πατέντα και να την ενεργοποιήσεις μόνιμα, το έχω ακούσει αυτό σε opel corsa, δεν έδινε εντολή ο εγκέφαλος στη τρόμπα βενζίνης και του έδωσε μόνιμα τάση, όταν γυρνας το κλειδί



Σαν σκεψη καλο μου ακουγεται. Η αντλια ομως δεν παιρνει εντολη απο τον εγκεφαλο για την "αναγκη" για βενζινη αναλογα με τις στροφες; Θελω να πω η αντλια δουλευει του τυπου on-off;

----------


## george Mp

Ο ρελες της αντλιας ειναι ενα παραλληλογραμμο κουτακι μπροστα στο θολο του συνοδηγου κατω απο τον εγκεφαλο και ειναι τυπου on-off αναλογα με την πιεση της βενζινης.

----------


## george Mp

> τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ? :P



Αυτος ειναι ενας διακοπτης που κοβει την τροφοδοσια της αντλιας βενζινης σε περιπτωση τρακαρισματος και μερικες φορες ενεργοποιηται και απο εντονο χτυπημα σε λακουβα και σβηνει το αυτοκινητο, παταμε απο πανω το μπουτον και ξαναπαιρνει μπροστα το αυτοκινητο κανονικα.

----------


## ninolas

> Αυτος ειναι ενας διακοπτης που κοβει την τροφοδοσια της αντλιας βενζινης σε περιπτωση τρακαρισματος και μερικες φορες ενεργοποιηται και απο εντονο χτυπημα σε λακουβα και σβηνει το αυτοκινητο, παταμε απο πανω το μπουτον και ξαναπαιρνει μπροστα το αυτοκινητο κανονικα.



σε ευχαριστώ που μου έλυσες την απορία..

----------


## Xarry

> Ο ρελες της αντλιας ειναι ενα παραλληλογραμμο κουτακι μπροστα στο θολο του συνοδηγου κατω απο τον εγκεφαλο και ειναι τυπου on-off αναλογα με την πιεση της βενζινης.



Κατω απο τον εγκεφαλο δεν εχει ασφαλειοθηκη. Εχει μια μεσα κατω απο το τιμονι μεσα, και μια διπλα στη μπαταρια.
Ο εγκεφαλος παντως ρευμα παιρνει, μετρησα σε 4-5 πιν +12.

----------


## john_b

Μπας, λέω μπας, και έχεις βάλει κανένα κρυφό διακοπτάκι να κόβει το ρεύμα για τα κλευτρόνια;
Δεν κάνει, αυτά μπορεί να ξερυθμίσουν τον εγκέφαλο.

----------


## Xarry

> Μπας, λέω μπας, και έχεις βάλει κανένα κρυφό διακοπτάκι να κόβει το ρεύμα για τα κλευτρόνια;
> Δεν κάνει, αυτά μπορεί να ξερυθμίσουν τον εγκέφαλο.



Μπαα. Μακαρι να 'ταν τοσο απλο.

----------


## Xarry

> Ο ρελες της αντλιας ειναι ενα παραλληλογραμμο κουτακι μπροστα στο θολο του συνοδηγου κατω απο τον εγκεφαλο και ειναι τυπου on-off αναλογα με την πιεση της βενζινης.



δεν ξερω αν αυτο το ρελεδακι ειναι της αντλιας παντως το εβγαλα το ξαναεβαλα και το αμαξι δουλευει κανονικα. Για ποσο δεν ξερω βεβαια αλλα τουλαχιστο βρηκα την αιτια του προβληματος.

----------


## george Mp

Δεν θυμαμαι αν ανοιγει, αν στο ξανακανει δες μηπως ανοιγει και δες τις επαφες και τις κολησεις μην εχει καμοια ψυχρη.

----------


## Xarry

Ανοιγει αλλα πολυ δυσκολα,10 ευρω εχει μεταχειρισμενο δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθω με αυτο.

----------

